# My First Attempt...



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I believe that this is your first attempt because she looks AWESOME! You definitely have some grooming talent!

The more you groom her and set your expectations for her behavior during grooming, the less wiggly she will be. I find that when I groom a dog for the first time, it usually likes to test the waters with me and see how much it can get away with. Because you are mom, it was probably a little worse. Every time I groom that same dog afterwards, they get better and better until they know me and my routine so well that they are holding their legs out for me to work on in the end.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent job! When I started it took me two days to finish as well. 15 months later I can knock it out in about 5 hours if I'm scissoring. 4 if I'm not. Yes you definitely need longer shears


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think she looks great! You did a wonderful job. Balancing the Pom Poms just takes time and practice and so does the table manners. Teaching her a good strong Stay and Wait will probably help you in that area. And use that grooming loop to your advantage! Get two if you need to. I use one around my dogs neck and one on their rear to keep them standing. I will even through in a third attach it to the neck one and tie it to the grooming arm if they are not staying turned in the right direction (or for a dog that likes to bite!) Like a groomers helper. Love that thing! Sure do miss it! I don't know how many times that thing saved me from getting bit by nasty dogs. Plus it does no harm to the dog. For the Pom Poms I would take the front ones up a bit especially on the back of the leg to balance them with the rear ones. The rear ones look good just shape them as more of an oval than a circle. Do that by shaving down the front at very slight bit of an angle, which you can see in this picture from Poodle Clipping and Grooming by Shirley Kalstone. 







One way to help you get them more symmetrical is by wrapping your hand around before you shave and using it as a barrier. Like this (pic is from the same book) 







You did an awesome job and I agree with Ellyisme I don't believe it was your first time either ?.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Well done! :thumb: If this is your first home groom, I can see you going pro in no time!  Two suggestions I can offer. When you switch blades, you can rest the hot blade on a cool tile. (I keep one in the freezer and pull it out on grooming day.) Second suggestion, take a hot bath. :bathbaby: Grooming is hard physical work! I often do a full groom over a two day period, shaving FF&T, dremeling nails and bathing one day, then clipping/scissoring the body the next. I'm just a pet-owning granny and that's how I work it. (Just splurged and used a pro groomer. Very humbling!) Oh, and to sooth razor burn, I really like a product called Skin Works,Amazon.com : Coat Handler Skin Works-4oz Jar : Pet Supplies But I've also used witch hazel, Gold Bond, baby powder and other things along the way. As for keeping the head still, I taught Chagall as a pup to let me hold his chin and inspect his mouth. (Mostly because I brush his teeth and wanted to get him accustomed to handling for that.) But it also comes in handy when I groom him. I put my hand beneath his chin and tell him to stay and then go on with grooming. It will get easier for you both in time. But really, _bravo!_ _:adore:_


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! I was feeling a bit critical of the work I did so your comments really make my day. When I said it's my first time, I meant clipping her entire body and scissoring. I have clipped her face twice before, once when she was a wee pup and didn't have her vaccinations to see a groomer (my hair clippers) and once when I bought my new pet clippers a few weeks ago. I also clipped her feet a few times when the groomer missed the hairs in between the toes and pads (my pet peeve). I purchased the table from 1-800-petsupplies and it arrived earlier this week. I also have and Air Force Dryer on the way. I can't wait for that to arrive...it took me an hour just to dry her with my hair dryer today! I just purchased the book, "Poodle Clipping and Grooming : The International Reference" based upon a few recommendations I found in this forum. 

I did use one loop when I was clipping her body today but found it bothersome when I was working on her neck and head. Thank you for the idea of a second loop...I may need to try that in the future. She was pretty good about standing back up if I tapped her tummy with the back of my hand but it would be better if she didn't sit down in the first place! I'll try working on the poms again tomorrow...thank you for the pics and instructions. We're working on her stay and wait commands at home and just enrolled her in an obedience class (to train me). Hopefully between the two we can transfer the idea to the table.

I've been reading posts on this forum since I joined on 26 Dec and watched all the videos I could find. This site is so informative and I appreciate your comments and recommendations!


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Well done! :thumb: If this is your first home groom, I can see you going pro in no time!  Two suggestions I can offer. When you switch blades, you can rest the hot blade on a cool tile. (I keep one in the freezer and pull it out on grooming day.) Second suggestion, take a hot bath. :bathbaby: Grooming is hard physical work! I often do a full groom over a two day period, shaving FF&T, dremeling nails and bathing one day, then clipping/scissoring the body the next. I'm just a pet-owning granny and that's how I work it. (Just splurged and used a pro groomer. Very humbling!) Oh, and to sooth razor burn, I really like a product called Skin Works,Amazon.com : Coat Handler Skin Works-4oz Jar : Pet Supplies But I've also used witch hazel, Gold Bond, baby powder and other things along the way. As for keeping the head still, I taught Chagall as a pup to let me hold his chin and inspect his mouth. (Mostly because I brush his teeth and wanted to get him accustomed to handling for that.) But it also comes in handy when I groom him. I put my hand beneath his chin and tell him to stay and then go on with grooming. It will get easier for you both in time. But really, _bravo!_ _:adore:_


Thank you for the idea on the blades. I purchased an 10 blade not realizing a 10 was included with the clippers. I intended to return it but today I was so glad I had it! I read somewhere in this forum that the smaller the blade the quicker it heats up so that explains my problem...I'm super slow! I just started using a dremel about two weeks ago (again, based upon a many recommendations on this site and an awesome "how to" guide by doberdawn). It's so much easier than clipping; Coco and I are both more comfortable with it too.

I'll buy some of Skin Works just in case I need it, thank you. The last time the groomer burned her, she had four red streaks running the length of her belly. It took a few days for to entirely resolve. Coco licked it a lot which probably didn't help matters and I just didn't know what to do to make her more comfortable. Thank you for the information!

Chagall is beautiful! How did he do with the pro groomer?


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

*Eyes*

Here's a closer look at her eyes. I'm not sure what I did but I did it on both sides. I can say I was so focused on not injuring her eyes and may have held the clippers at an odd angle.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

You did an awesome job! We just starting doing Ember's full groom ourselves, don't worry about being slow, it took me 30 minutes to do one foot the first time! I just did her feet that groom as she started trying to lie down all the time. I think in part you can try to go for too much perfection at the start, you're looking at it much closer and harder than anyone else probably will.

You'll get quicker and more confident and Coco will get more relaxed which will make it easier. Maybe try teaching a calm chin rest for her face?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHRhiwqrYRg

Definitely get some larger scissors, I think mine are 6 or 7" and Ember's a mini.

As Chagall's mum said a hot bath or if there's someone else there to demand a back rub from do that!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant work!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice job! I agree that training your dog to rest his chin or head in your hand will make grooming a lot easier. I started my pup with "head" because I was having so much trouble trying to put the bands in his two little topknot horns. I had taught him to "stay", but I had not taught him that "stay" included his head. So, there he stood like a statue, swiveling his head all over the place while I was trying to hit a moving target with the tiny rubber bands. I just incorporated placing his head in my hand and holding still into our daily routine... when he sat before entering or exiting the house, I would have him practice "head". I also added it into the group of "tricks" that he does to earn treats. These poodles are so smart; it only took a few repetitions before he had it down pat. If my dog is standing on a table when I am working on his head, I have to stand on a small step stool so my arms don't get too tired from reaching up (I am short, and the tables don't adjust short enough.) Keep up the good work, it will get easier, you will improve, and your dog will, too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Coco-nut said:


> ...Chagall is beautiful!


So nice of you to say,_ thanks!_ 


Coco-nut said:


> How did he do with the pro groomer?


Chagall did _great_ at the master groomer's. He's been groomed by a pro before, but never someone of her caliber. Happily, he's equally tolerant of little ole' amateur home groomer me as his "regular" stylist, too. Good thing he doesn't recognize his reflection in the mirror or he might demand a pro groomer _all_ the time! You can see how I deliberate over his 'do and some photos of his latest groom here. http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/134882-what-should-i-do.html#post1579010


----------



## alwayson (Dec 24, 2013)

Coco-nut said:


> Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!After changing groomers several times due to clipper burns on Coco's tummy, I decided to give it a try myself. I had to change the blades a few times because they were getting too warm (I was very slow). I now have a better understanding of how the groomer burned my baby but still don't excuse it. It took almost all day and many breaks to get to this end state. Coco was a real trooper and was very patient with me. Her poms are not balanced and I shaved her too close in a couple areas on her pretty face but otherwise, I thinks she's fairly even. I still need to do her nails but figured we'd both had enough for today.
> 
> I used a #10 on her face, feet and tail; a #4 on her body and a 1" SS guide for her poms. I scissored her head, ears and poms.
> 
> ...



you did a wonderful job and on a standard that's a lot of work Congrats :adore:


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Great job! And with 4" scissors!!?? OMG! lol 8" shears, curved I use the most, and straights at least. I am dying to get to the groom show this summer so I can find a good pair of 9" or 10" shears. But keep up the good work. Also, great tip on cooling blades, but make sure she is freshly bathed, dried and brushed out. Dirty hair is much much harder to clip, ruins your blades and shears.


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

Newmum - awesome link; thank you! Coco and I are working on the chin rest now!


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

*Hot Bath and a Back Rub*

To everyone who suggested a hot bath and a back rub: I had *NO IDEA *grooming Coco could make me so sore!!! True words of wisdom!


----------



## Coco-nut (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, Chagall looks great! I do believe you made the right choice!


----------



## Mabel2 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Good Job!!*

Grooming a dog is not easy..however you have really done well.As this is your first attempt..you will need few more days to get into practice..once you understand the tact..you will be an expert into it.


----------

